# BART board president calls for longer Saturday night train hours



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2010)

> Bay Area residents who attend Saturday night shows, parties or other events have long grumbled they can't take public transit home because BART stops running at midnight.
> That could change if the new BART board president gets his way.
> 
> Bob Franklin, of Oakland, said Thursday he wants the rapid transit system to consider extending train operating hours some 45 to 60 minutes past midnight on Saturdays to help people who attend or work at entertainment and social events.
> ...


Link


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2010)

Well duh. Any reasonable mass transit system operates 24 hours a day- as per the NYCTA, SIRR, CTA, PATH, or even the bloody MTA Staten Island Ferry. Why Frisco doesn't have this already is a mystery to me.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 17, 2010)

Actually only select lines from the CTA run 24/7, other lines do shut down.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 17, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Well duh. Any reasonable mass transit system operates 24 hours a day- as per the NYCTA, SIRR, CTA, PATH, or even the bloody MTA Staten Island Ferry. Why Frisco doesn't have this already is a mystery to me.


So London and Paris don't have "reasonable mass transit systems?"


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Well duh. Any reasonable mass transit system operates 24 hours a day- as per the NYCTA, SIRR, CTA, PATH, or even the bloody MTA Staten Island Ferry. Why Frisco doesn't have this already is a mystery to me.
> ...


Absolutely not. It stinks.

But seriously, I should have included "American" in that. American city culture tends to run 24 hours. If people run 24/7, so should the trains that carry them.


----------



## gswager (Dec 18, 2010)

Plus, they need few hours of shut-down so that the maintenance will be performed on tracks.


----------



## sechs (Dec 18, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Well duh. Any reasonable mass transit system operates 24 hours a day- as per the NYCTA, SIRR, CTA, PATH, or even the bloody MTA Staten Island Ferry. Why Frisco doesn't have this already is a mystery to me.


I think it's obvious that you don't know what you're talking about. Plenty of not just reasonable, but excellent, mass transit systems don't even run outside of commute hours.
San Francisco *does* have twenty-four hour service. Just not on BART.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 18, 2010)

gswager said:


> Plus, they need few hours of shut-down so that the maintenance will be performed on tracks.


They need no such thing. PATH runs a single-track railroad 24 hours a day, and manages to maintain it. Saying that a double track railroad needs shut down for maintenance in the face of that is indefensible.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 18, 2010)

sechs said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Well duh. Any reasonable mass transit system operates 24 hours a day- as per the NYCTA, SIRR, CTA, PATH, or even the bloody MTA Staten Island Ferry. Why Frisco doesn't have this already is a mystery to me.
> ...


An excellent mass transit system must provide mobility for its users such that the users do not need to own personal transportation. If the system does not permit that, it is not only not excellent, but generally bad.


----------



## sechs (Dec 18, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> An excellent mass transit system must provide mobility for its users such that the users do not need to own personal transportation. If the system does not permit that, it is not only not excellent, but generally bad.


So, you're saying that all mass transit systems are bad?
I mean, I can't even get around New York with out using my own personal transportation -- legs!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 19, 2010)




----------

